
Elon Musk’s proposed spaceship can send 100 people to Mars in 80 days - tim333
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/27/13058990/mars-mission-spaceship-announced-elon-musk-spacex
======
hrgeek
That's incredible cool! I'd like to be one of the people sended to Mars

